# Fish and tank problems.



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

I picked up a few rainbows recently . They have had nothing but problems. I believe they had a Fungus problem and have recently bought a 10 gallon hospital tank for them. I have been treating them with Furan 2. It did a great job on the big one with the cotton ball on it. I do though think I have a parasite as well. Some appear to have cotton mouth as well. Here is a picture of one of the fish that I believe to be the worst.



Can anyone tell me what this is and what med to use to treat this?

With my tank it looks like there is some kind of Bacterial infection going on? I have wood and plants that are starting to show white snot patches. There are fish still in the tank that seem to be healthy. All fish that have definite signs are in the hospital tank. Here are a few pictures of the patches.







Any help would be appreciated on what to do here. I have done a few water changes on my tank and sucked out whatever of the snot would come out. It is very resilient and needs a little prodding by a tooth brush.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I found with our rainbows that they were very finicky about water quality and ph stability. If it was wrong for them they got sick. 

What are your water parameters? Do you have a test kit? Fungus usually crops up when you have a spike in ammonia and/or nitrates. Aquarium salt can also be helpful in treating it, but be careful about mixing it with meds, and don't use it with plants. My first reaction to this would be a big water change on the main tank, and then treating the hospital tank with aquarium salt.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Elle. I will have to do the water test when I get home from work. I have been doing 50% water changes every second day for the last week . I will also clean out the hospital tank tonight and start using aquarium salt instead of the meds. 

Chris


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Also the white pieces on the fish by the gill and the top fin are like streamers only attached at one end.

Chris


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Sounds like fungus but it may be worms. I would try the salt treatment and bump the heat in the hospital tank up slightly (couple of degrees) and see if that helps initially. If you don't see an improvement after a couple of days, you can try medicating.

Poor water quality or a cycle spike is at the base of a lot of issues, and clean water or restabilizing the cycle can help immensely.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I have seen BNP eat the white slime stuff before.. If you can't get rid of it try a couple. It may not be the same stuff but it looks similar. As for the fish... What Elle said. Try the salt and raise temp first... Usually works to clear up most illnesses. Even with plants I always add a little bit of aquarium salt to all my tanks when I do a water change. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Foxtail. I picked up some aquarium salt today and will be cleaning the hospital tank out this evening to run just salt.

Thanks again , Chris


----------

